# October Caddis in Mad?



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

I was reading the fishing reports on the Madriver Outfitters site, and I saw they said to fish the large October Caddis. I believe that the October caddis is in the family Limnephilidae genus Dicosmoecoes which is a Western Species in California up to Alaska.
Does the october caddis in the mad refer to another species of caddis?


----------



## HillShepherd (Jul 6, 2005)

You are correct that the October Caddis is found in the Wetsern US. They are refering to the fly. There are species of caddis that hatch in the fall here, October Caddis is being used as a general term.


----------



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

MRO, on their new report said that the caddis they were refering to was the _Pycnopsyche_, Great Brown Autumn sedge. In the same family as the October Caddis, Limnephilidae. Many caddis genuses of the same family are very similar. I've been studing aquatic insects and also learning the common name for fly fishing purposes. When i saw that, I didnt think it was correct.

Justin


----------

